# How many miles does everyone get to a tank of fuel?



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

When i drove "normal" 320 miles
when i drove like old man got 430 miles

2007 TFSI


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds about right... I had one for a month and economy was great taking easy and very reasonable if pressing on. I just didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Why didn't you enjoy it? as not as quick as your TTS?


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

about 240 on a good month :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

haha glad i didnt go for a 3.2 then lol.

used to get around 250ish in my mk1 1.8t 225 quattro but that was tuned to 280bhp and i used to drive fast lol.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Basscube said:


> Why didn't you enjoy it? as not as quick as your TTS?


Basically I bought the wrong car... My MK1 225 was stolen, the scum broke in and took the keys while we slept. Replaced with the 2.0T FSI. Deep Sea Blue, some light colour leather interior and mint condition. A nice drive til I got it on my favourite roads, it was just so uninvolving. No feel, no feedback (not that TT's excel in that dept.) The MK 1 was better. After some investigation I discovered it was on the optional SE suspension. Softer and +10mm ride height . I missed Quattro too. I popped down to the local dealer who had a TTS, purely a reconnaissance you understand. Had a test drive and a week later Tango was on my drive.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

On average i get 380 but the most i have ever got is 470. 2.0 TFSI (95)

Well chuffed with it but not too chuffed at the budget!!


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I get 605 on full tank in the TDi plus have same torque as the TTS  
Fantastic mid range acceleration just above tickover.Mediocre 0-60 though,but I can live with that...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

625-700 usually, but that could drop to 525 if I really cane it.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

280 on mine. Those TDIs are special! But the V6 is worth it


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Basscube said:


> haha glad i didnt go for a 3.2 then lol.
> 
> used to get around 250ish in my mk1 1.8t 225 quattro but that was tuned to 280bhp and i used to drive fast lol.


I really am not bothered with the mpg. I'm still in love with this car, like I was the day I bought it and I don't regret it one bit!
I guess I could do above 300 a tank if I drove it a bit differently.. but most miles I do are town miles, not A roads or motorways so mpg is affected quite a lot.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Average around 370m with 57l or so going back in. Can be as high as 420 or as low as 300 but generally around 370.


----------



## RichardTTRS (Oct 23, 2011)

340 ish


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no idea what everyone gets so can't answer the question, however myself I range anywhere from 280-350 before refilling, which I normally do soon after the refuel indicator comes on (purely to get rid of it as I lose useful functions like temperature, in the good old days you had a proper warning light that didn't rob you of other functionality :? ).


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

As a lover of low down torque,my next car may well be the RS and sod the mpg!


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

About 300 if i drive like a pussy cat. 210 when having fun,,,................. :twisted:


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

At least petrol's a bit cheaper than diesel


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

rcmorgan said:


> At least petrol's a bit cheaper than diesel


Not by nearly enough....


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

280-320, occasionally 340ish with a bit of motorway driving. Not particularly fussed about the mpg though because _it is so good._


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

180 round town
280 fast motorway
330 if cruise set to 79 and no fun

Mitchy - how the living hell do you get 420? Since the re map I have noticed average mpg drop from 34 to 30 @ 80mph on a long run.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Last few fill-ups on my commute using 99RON:

412 miles - 52L 
384 miles - 51L 
282 miles - 39L

I didn't buy the TTS for economy however I was surprised at how frugal it is!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you enjoy it? as not as quick as your TTS?
> ...


I agree my 225 Quattro was faster and handles better but prefer this newer mk2 as more refined and just more comfortable. I agree it isn't as involving and to be honest if i had the money would get the TTS or even the TTRS but i got the best car i could afford. 8)


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Exactly, I felt my Mk1 225 was better. If the TFSI was on the sports suspension I'd likely still be in it. The RS, it was a car to far for me. I'm very happy with my TTS.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure what suspension mine has i think it is sports as it is comfy but suprisingly good handling for a FWD car lol. Not sure if the 19" wheels i have fitted make a difference to handling as only had 18s on my mk1.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

flooring the RS probably 3mpg? lol only kidding, to be honest im not really sure! all i know is when its thirsty i give it plenty drink.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> flooring the RS probably 3mpg? lol only kidding, to be honest im not really sure! all i know is when its thirsty i give it plenty drink.


haha you're lucky would LOVE a RS :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

18" with mag ride on my RS, to be honest it dont feel no different when it comes to bumps in the road than my previous TTS. Contemplating getting 19" wheels but not sure how much of a difference there will be in bone rattling. The dealership said they were 18" wheels on mine but im sure they look more like 19!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> 18" with mag ride on my RS, to be honest it dont feel no different when it comes to bumps in the road than my previous TTS. Contemplating getting 19" wheels but not sure how much of a difference there will be in bone rattling. The dealership said they were 18" wheels on mine but im sure they look more like 19!


bet you notice quite a difference in speed though? them things are rapid :roll:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Basscube said:


> When i drove "normal" 320 miles
> when i drove like old man got 430 miles
> 
> 2007 TFSI


Hi Basscube,

I get 280 odd when the fuel light comes on. I fill up at 310 and usually put it about 55litres which works out at 25mpg.
95% of my driving is on motorway and large A roads.

I am  with 320 miles out of a 2.0T - of course first question I would ask is what do you call "normal" driving?
Followed by what kind of driving do you do? Is that number of 430miles on the same route?

There have been people here with the same car as yours that normally get much higher which I would expect :?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ajayp said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > When i drove "normal" 320 miles
> ...


Much higher as in how much? normal driving is quite heavy footed. yes the same route a mixture of a and b roads with roundabouts and stop/starting. I drive prob 2/3 of my fuel is on way to work mostly b roads/country lanes at 60 in 6th gear lol.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Basscube said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Basscube said:
> ...


I think and as you say "quite heavy footed" then it all makes sense together with I assume yours is a manual?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

yes mine is a manual. At the end of the day me driving like an old man might be what some people call normal lol. I like to drive positive. Not fast as such just don't hang about if that makes sense?

how do you drive ?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Basscube said:


> yes mine is a manual. At the end of the day me driving like an old man might be what some people call normal lol. I like to drive positive. Not fast as such just don't hang about if that makes sense?
> 
> how do you drive ?


Hell yeah that makes sense... I would call normal driving not hanging about... I like to make progress too. A log of motorists make progress until they get to a roundabout or want to make a left turn... They slow down and slow down and sllllooow down then crawl round the corner. I'm not saying be the last of the late breakers or corner with it on it's door handles but be positive. Then there's taping the breaks approaching any slight bend in the road!!! Wtf?? 
I wouldn't say making progress is the same as being on a mission, that's a whole other thing :lol:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Basscube said:


> At the end of the day me driving like an old man might be what some people call normal lol. I like to drive positive. Not fast as such just don't hang about if that makes sense?
> 
> how do you drive ?


Mine is the stronic (auto), my normal driving would be "quick" - so like you not hanging about!
But, with this motor I generally cruise and listen to the engine soundtrack


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > yes mine is a manual. At the end of the day me driving like an old man might be what some people call normal lol. I like to drive positive. Not fast as such just don't hang about if that makes sense?
> ...


I HATE people that slam on the anchors with any slight bend or bump in the road. My biggest hate is when people brake when someone is coming towards them on the OTHER side of the road. I mean WTF???? is their spacial awareness so poor that they can't tell if someone is coming towards them on same side of road or other?
rant over :evil:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I feel your pain Basscube... Lol. Let's leave it there.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Basscube said:


> When i drove "normal" 320 miles
> when i drove like old man got 430 miles
> 
> 2007 TFSI


I cover about 600 miles a week, mainly motorway stuff but I do drive the car quickly now and again. So, as an average, I'm filling up at about 360. Did consider the tdi until I drove one back to back with the TTS. They're miles appart performance wise. I had one the other day try to slip past me on a slip road - I could see he was trying but I just ripped away from him. Mind you, it probably cost me a fiver in petrol to do that


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> I feel your pain Basscube... Lol. Let's leave it there.


haha maybe a good idea


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Piker Mark said:


> I cover about 600 miles a week, mainly motorway stuff but I do drive the car quickly now and again. So, as an average, I'm filling up at about 360. Did consider the tdi until I drove one back to back with the TTS. They're miles appart performance wise. I had one the other day try to slip past me on a slip road - I could see he was trying but I just ripped away from him. Mind you, it probably cost me a fiver in petrol to do that


How do you know it was a diesel? The only id is on the back, so (s)he must have been in front of you at some point. Probably slipped passed you in the petrol station

I very much doubt you ripped away if (s)he was really trying. In-gear performance on the TTS and TDi isn't THAT far apart.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I cover about 600 miles a week, mainly motorway stuff but I do drive the car quickly now and again. So, as an average, I'm filling up at about 360. Did consider the tdi until I drove one back to back with the TTS. They're miles appart performance wise. I had one the other day try to slip past me on a slip road - I could see he was trying but I just ripped away from him. Mind you, it probably cost me a fiver in petrol to do that
> ...


pmsl touche


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Basscube said:


> bet you notice quite a difference in speed though? them things are rapid :roll:


It certainly is, i love coming up to slip roads joining motorways, if i see a car at the very top of the hill i know the RS can easily hammer it up and overtake with plenty of time to spare before joining the motorway


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > bet you notice quite a difference in speed though? them things are rapid :roll:
> ...


Amen to that.

I get between 170 to 360 depending on how I drive. Typically 170 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > bet you notice quite a difference in speed though? them things are rapid :roll:
> ...


There is a post on one of the Advanced Driving forums about someone who was moving across to join the motorway in lane one when a cock in an Audi came up and cut him off on the inside, barged into the gap in the traffic that a courteous lorry driver had made and effectively forced the driver into a choice between stopping and going onto the hard shoulder.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Basscube said:
> ...


Nope doesnt sound familiar at all, two lanes on a slip road are there for a reason and thats to overtake, joining the motorway at the right time is down to plain common sense. I would not overtake in the first place if it would put at risk the car being overtaken. A good example are nobs doing a constant 30 up the slip road... now thats what causes accidents


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Mostly highway and driving like an old man: 420


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

No city driving, only highway and A and B roads, the usual drive to and from the office, 45 miles per journey, avoiding traffic jams: 500 miles.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> No city driving, only highway and A and B roads, the usual drive to and from the office, 45 miles per journey, avoiding traffic jams: 500 miles.


500 miles wtf lol.

Yes some people are just Idiots no common sense when driving lol.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> It certainly is, i love coming up to slip roads joining motorways, if i see a car at the very top of the hill i know the RS can easily hammer it up and overtake with plenty of time to spare before joining the motorway





Patrizio72 said:


> Nope doesnt sound familiar at all, two lanes on a slip road are there for a reason and thats to overtake, joining the motorway at the right time is down to plain common sense. I would not overtake in the first place if it would put at risk the car being overtaken. A good example are nobs doing a constant 30 up the slip road... now thats what causes accidents


Funny, it just seemed like your first post suggested you saw another car on the slip road and you just had to pass it before you joined lane 1. You like to hammer up to other cars and overtake them on slip roads. As I understand it, if you make another driver change speed or direction as a result of your driving, you're the one at fault. On most upwards slip roads I know, you can't really see the traffic speed until you get to the top, so even if you think you have plenty of time, you may not actually have a 70mph gap to fit into, potentially you'll only have a 50mph gap so you need to brake, which may well leave the slower car with nowhere to go unless they brake, and if they weren't doing 60mph+ up the sliproad, they probably don't have the sort of acceleration available to TTRS drivers. So they're pretty screwed, but you don't care. It's classic inconsiderate driving, certainly the sort of thing beloved of cocks in Audis.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, it sounds like youre truly the cock around here, i was merely implying that the RS has a great acceleration up climbs to overtake in those situations, how the hell could i overtake a car thats already ready to go in lane on the motorway? its all about judgement of speed and awareness. Ive never had a situation where other cars have had to slow down or stop, in my opinion the sooner you can reach the speed of traffic in the first lane the better. Also why is there 2 lanes? its not to line up one behind another, its not to drive side by side one another... its to overtake. In the past i never had the option of overtaking, now i do its nice to be able to do it, in a car like the RS why would you just sit behind someone at 30 all the way up.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

In any case what the hell has all this to do with mpg.... lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Basscube said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Basscube said:
> ...


I completely agree with all the above. I try to avoid using the brake too much, its easily done by controlling your speed and easing off the accelerator and being prepared well in advance, like you say its all about spacial awareness and speed awareness.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Haha, it sounds like youre truly the cock around here, i was merely implying that the RS has a great acceleration up climbs to overtake in those situations, how the hell could i overtake a car thats already ready to go in lane on the motorway? its all about judgement of speed and awareness. Ive never had a situation where other cars have had to slow down or stop, in my opinion the sooner you can reach the speed of traffic in the first lane the better. Also why is there 2 lanes? its not to line up one behind another, its not to drive side by side one another... its to overtake. In the past i never had the option of overtaking, now i do its nice to be able to do it, in a car like the RS why would you just sit behind someone at 30 all the way up.


You're back-pedalling like crazy. Read what you originally typed about cars at the top of the hill and hammering past them. Most cars don't go up at 30, they go up at 40-50 because they need to merge with the trucks in lane 1.

What you originally described was the car in the inside lane (probably doing 50-70mph) AT THE TOP OF THE HILL ie. about to join lane 1 and you hammering up to them (your words, not mine) to pass them in your 170mph car. And you pretty much have to be exceeding 70mph to be catching a moving vehicle that far in front.

It's not big and it's not clever. Audis have a terrible reputation because of some of the people who drive them. Badly.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright people calm down lol.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, it sounds like youre truly the cock around here, i was merely implying that the RS has a great acceleration up climbs to overtake in those situations, how the hell could i overtake a car thats already ready to go in lane on the motorway? its all about judgement of speed and awareness. Ive never had a situation where other cars have had to slow down or stop, in my opinion the sooner you can reach the speed of traffic in the first lane the better. Also why is there 2 lanes? its not to line up one behind another, its not to drive side by side one another... its to overtake. In the past i never had the option of overtaking, now i do its nice to be able to do it, in a car like the RS why would you just sit behind someone at 30 all the way up.
> ...


Don't worry Patrizio and don't rise to defend yourself, wja96 is the forum's resident warrior of righteousness. Just smile and move on


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Don't worry Patrizio and don't rise to defend yourself, wja96 is the forum's resident warrior of righteousness. Just smile and move on


Don't you think I like driving fast? Of course I do. I just know there is a time and a place for maxing out fast cars and joining public motorways in the UK isn't it.

My life, and that of my family, has been catastrophically impacted by a "careless" driver who probably thought he was a great driver and at the time he was probably enjoying himself immensely. If I can stop one more person getting hurt or killed I will do my utmost to do that. That's not being a warrior of righteousness, that's just being a decent human being. With great power comes great responsibility. And 400bhp+ needs a great deal of responsibility.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Well said mate. Seriously.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

280 miles on average which is not bad considering it is a V6.

Btw totally agree with wja96's last post, Audi S and RS cars used to be the coolest thing on the roads, please don't let driving like a boy racer or BMW/Merc rep spoil that totally even though they are a more popular sight these days, well in the West Mids at least. :roll:


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Don't you think I like driving fast? Of course I do. I just know there is a time and a place for maxing out fast cars and joining public motorways in the UK isn't it.
> 
> My life, and that of my family, has been catastrophically impacted by a "careless" driver who probably thought he was a great driver and at the time he was probably enjoying himself immensely. If I can stop one more person getting hurt or killed I will do my utmost to do that. That's not being a warrior of righteousness, that's just being a decent human being. With great power comes great responsibility. And 400bhp+ needs a great deal of responsibility.


+1


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

I really don't know how many miles to a tank I just fill it up


----------



## pitlad (Nov 5, 2010)

My TTS averaging 24 / 26 MPG and that's not hammering it


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

£70 full take abot 260miles. mostly short journeys to work 10miles and back 10miles. and a few ad hoc. a few more on motorway drives


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

WIGGSY said:


> £70 full take abot 260miles. mostly short journeys to work 10miles and back 10miles. and a few ad hoc. a few more on motorway drives


260 miles, you must be hacking it for the 10miles you do!
My trip to work is 12 miles (motorway) and I get 300 out of a 3.2!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

well, i dont normally bother to comment regarding mpg because if it bothered me that much i wouldnt be driving a 3.2V6 TT.

However, i filled up with BP 97 ultimate (or whatever its called) for the first time since ive had the car as i normally fill up at shell etc and the car seems to prefer it.

This morning on the commute to work, which is basically a constant 50mph (ish) country road with a dual carriageway and a few overtaking spots to get your foot 'well down' (70+mph) i got this on the read out:-

*Journey:* 26 Miles
*Journey time:* 40 minutes
*MPG:* 34.6
*Miles remaining in tank:* 310
*Miles already done since fill up:* 120

That was not driving like miss daisy and i never have the mpg reading up as i prefer the speedo, so i wasnt deliberatly trying to get a good mpg reading. I dont think its to bad considering its a 3.2V6!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

easty said:


> well, i dont normally bother to comment regarding mpg because if it bothered me that much i wouldnt be driving a 3.2V6 TT.
> 
> However, i filled up with BP 97 ultimate (or whatever its called) for the first time since ive had the car as i normally fill up at shell etc and the car seems to prefer it.
> 
> ...


I dont think doing 420miles with a single tank with the 3.2L is even possible 
I'm sure you'll see the "Miles remaining in tank" dropping fast in a few more miles. But I guess you won't care.. I dont even do 300miles a tank and I know I don't! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

ajayp said:


> WIGGSY said:
> 
> 
> > £70 full take abot 260miles. mostly short journeys to work 10miles and back 10miles. and a few ad hoc. a few more on motorway drives
> ...


just cant help liking that exhaust note at 4000rpms.....

i thought it was average :?


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

avyi said:


> easty said:
> 
> 
> > well, i dont normally bother to comment regarding mpg because if it bothered me that much i wouldnt be driving a 3.2V6 TT.
> ...


your right. it won't touch anything like 400 miles but it was interesting how the Bp fuel created such a high figure of overall mileage. the most I've ever had was around the 350 mark.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

easty said:


> BP 97 ultimate (or whatever its called) for the first time since ive had the car as i normally fill up at shell etc and the car seems to prefer it.
> 
> a constant 50mph (ish)
> 
> ...


easty - you got some impressive figures there mate. Like I said my commute to work is 12 miles constant moving and I don't get anywhere near your figures. My fuel light comes on at 270 miles with about 35 miles left on the DIS.

Max I get is 305 out of the tank which is 25mpg.

What you averaging mate?


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Just filled up and straight away it shows 320 miles I start driving home slowly and it drops by the time I got home exactly 1 mile it has dropped to 295 miles the tank took 75 pound ..????


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I got 400 miles to my first tank on Thursday- averaging 70-80 on the motorway.

On course for 370 or so on the current tank with a bit of mixed driving.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

Anywhere between 320 to 350 on a tank for my TTS not much different to the V6 I had, mixed driving of back country roads, town and motorway


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

About 280-300 per tank out of mine, averaged 26.3 from new with 13k on it now but that included ragging it around Castle Combe for 3 sessions and some fast days out with the crowd from here.

I really struggle to get any better than 26/27 daily as go 19 miles each way to work with half of that on windy/hilly country lanes followed by parking up on the M62.

I have stopped looking at the mpg as i start to get obsessed by it and even worse when i use the wife's A3 140bhp tractor and get 56mpg :roll:

jontymo


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Last week I tried fairly hard to stick to 60mph on 95% motorways in my 2.0TFSI filled up and did a whopping total of 513 miles with 5 miles left in the tank recording. Well impressed as this is the best ive done, probably the only time I will do it too as it was rather boring doing it. just drive it and be happy doing so.


----------



## flyjakey (May 1, 2012)

I Got 550 out of mine going to london and back 65-70 ..TDI BLACK EDITION MANUAL


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Just filled up the old style 2.0TFSI, drove 6.6km and the dash showed:










filling up took 47.87l and I covered 783km since the previous fill up. So that is 6.11l/100km. (1l in 16.36km), (46.2mpg imp)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Got 295 today, not sure I will ever see 300, then again with the performance and sound I don't care. 8) :lol:


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a TT 2.0 '08 and my record is 3.6 l/100km.
This is 65.34 MPG!!! 8)


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

kevin34 said:


> I have a TT 2.0 '08 and my record is 3.6 l/100km.
> This is 65.34 MPG!!! 8)


doubt it..


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

ChadW said:


> Got 295 today, not sure I will ever see 300, then again with the performance and sound I don't care. 8) :lol:


xD I think I've done 100 miles with half a tank.. humm (98% Urban only)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

avyi said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Got 295 today, not sure I will ever see 300, then again with the performance and sound I don't care. 8) :lol:
> ...


Blimey that's scary low! I get more than 300 miles to a tank and that's with having over 400bhp on tap, which is regularly used :lol:


----------



## TTurbodan (Mar 18, 2012)

~400 for me. I do 300 miles a week - 50% of which is busyish motorway.
Speed is dictated by other traffic most of the time but I still manage a few daily blasts on the loud pedal.


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Achieved 434miles (700km) on a single tank - was afraid of running out of gas though :lol:

90% on the highway ...


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Achieved 434miles (700km) on a single tank - was afraid of running out of gas though :lol:

90% on the highway ...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

My last 2 tanks have been 95% dual carriageway, cruise control on at 70. 50m single journeys back and forward.

Tank last week - 412m (56l back in)
Tank this week - 404m (56.5l back in)

Works out an average of 32-33mpg over the tanks

Both tanks had the occasional mad moment burst but overall 2 tame tanks.


----------



## SuzukaGrey (Mar 24, 2011)

Had driven both Manual and S-Tronic TTRS!

Used to get about 375 Miles from Manual Car, While my Current car which is s-Tronic Gives me no more then 280 miles in Local driving where as i have seen 350s on long run.
and yes thats V-power  Dunno if it would make any diff to fuel consumption.

Happy Motoring


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

powerplay said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > ChadW said:
> ...


Not sure about it being SCARY low. It is low cause of my 4 out of 5 day stop start 13 miles round trip commute, one day I do use the motorway though which brings my average mpg to just under 25mpg (coming off the m'way this week I got 28 mpg). Quite happy with that as my old 225 TT was giving me 22mpg some days and my old 2006 reg BMW Diesel saloon was only getting 36-37mpg due to my everyday use. If I had paid double than what I had paid for this TT then I suppose I would 'expect' to have 400bhp on tap and more than 300 miles to the tank tbh and be disappointed if I didn't. :roll:


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Full tank of fuel = 228 miles mixed motorway miles plus some start stop street driving i don't have a heavy foot but it's running rich u can smell it lol it's like running a boeing 747


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

stainzy said:


> Full tank of fuel = 228 miles mixed motorway miles plus some start stop street driving i don't have a heavy foot but it's running rich u can smell it lol it's like running a boeing 747


I did 150 miles with a tank, and it was running waaaay too rich. turns out one of the lambda sensors was faulty. replaced it and now mpg is back to normal!!


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe I have same problem did u have mil on or any fault codes . ?

Cheers


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

stainzy said:


> Maybe I have same problem did u have mil on or any fault codes . ?
> 
> Cheers


I had no engine misfire(s) and no warnings on the dash. Only strong smell coming from the exhaust and really low mpg. When I took the car for an mot it failed on emissions (CO/HC/Lambda) so I took it to an audi specialist who did diagnostics and there were errors showing on VCDS on one of the sensors (before CAT) (bank 1). They swapped it to bank 2 and the errors moved to bank 2.. so they replaced that lambda sensor, no errors after that and emissions were fine again.

On Fast Idle Test:
CO was 4.5% (limit 0.2%)
HC was 333ppm (limit 200ppm)
lambda was 0.860 (limit 0.970 - 1.030)

Afterwards numbers were:
Fast Idle Test:
CO 0.01%
HC 19ppm
Lambda 1.021

Natural Idle Test:
CO 0.01% (limit 0.3%)

If you think you might have a problem I would have it checked out as unburnt fuel going through your CAT(s) will ruin it(them).


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank u so much I will do that . sounds the same vcds here we come I'll let u know


----------

